# DeShawn Stevenson



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I haven't been hearing much about DeShawn lately, I was wondering if anyone had heard anything about him regarding his status as a restricted FA, and if anyone has been in contact with him or the Magic close to re-signing him. Personally, I think at this point we should re-sign him since he's probably going to come pretty cheap, and you know we can never have too much depth, especially if Hill goes down.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I just read in an article on the Orlando Sentinel site that we're looking at acquiring Stacey Augmon with the $1.1 veteran minimum. I'd much rather have Stevenson though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> I just read in an article on the Orlando Sentinel site that we're looking at acquiring Stacey Augmon with the $1.1 veteran minimum. I'd much rather have Stevenson though.


Do you have a link? I like that acquisition for the minimum. Augmon is another savvy vet that can contribute with his defense and intelligence. I'd imagine he's going to be a nice player to have around the young guys.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you have a link? I like that acquisition for the minimum. Augmon is another savvy vet that can contribute with his defense and intelligence. I'd imagine he's going to be a nice player to have around the young guys.


Link 
The paragraph is near the bottom, it states:
Before making the trade for Battie, the Magic also talked with several other teams about Gooden. Among those he considered was Seattle SuperSonics second-year power forward Nick Collison, according to one West Coast team official. Collison missed all of last season after undergoing surgery to repair injured shoulders.

Although the Magic have no room under the salary cap, they still are expected to add another veteran at the NBA minimum of $1.1 million (for a player with 10 years experience). Among those being considered is Stacey Augmon, who played last season with the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Link
> The paragraph is near the bottom, it states:
> ...


Nick Collison was on the table, huh? That's pretty interesting, I always knew that Seattle loved Gooden, that's not too surprising. I'm happy with Battie though, he can play backup minutes at the 4 and the 5, whereas Collison can't really play the 5.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

We only have like 11 players, so....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I read somewhere(I'm looking, can't remember where) that the Magic offered Stevenson a contract. Hopefully he'll sign it, and we'll be looking pretty solid going into the year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I read somewhere(I'm looking, can't remember where) that the Magic offered Stevenson a contract. Hopefully he'll sign it, and we'll be looking pretty solid going into the year.



I hope that deal gets done soon. I think it would be a good step towards the teams depth.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

stevenson would be a perfect backup for sg..and a temporary backup for pg after francis/nelson


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> stevenson would be a perfect backup for sg..and a temporary backup for pg after francis/nelson


More importantly at small forward behind Turkoglu if Hill goes down. I don't want to be stuck with just Turkoglu and Garrity at the SF spot if Hill's ankle doesn't hold up. Besides, you can never have too much depth.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

If Stevenson gets signed, which guys would you put at SG and which ones at SF? Because most of our depth at those 2 positions are basically completely interchangable.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> If Stevenson gets signed, which guys would you put at SG and which ones at SF? Because most of our depth at those 2 positions are basically completely interchangable.


If Stevenson is signed, this is what I see our depth chart being:

*Point Guard*
Starter: Steve Francis
Backup: Jameer Nelson
In case of Injury or Emergency: Cuttino Mobley

*Shooting Guard*
Starter: Cuttino Mobley
Backup: DeShawn Stevenson
In case In case of Injury or Emergency: Keith Bogans or Steve Francis

*Small Forward*
Starter: Hedo Turkoglu
Backup: Grant Hill
In case In case of Injury or Emergency: Pat Garrity, Keith Bogans or DeShawn Stevenson

*Power Forward*
Starter: Dwight Howard
Backup: Tony Battie
In case In case of Injury or Emergency: Kelvin Cato or Pat Garrity

*Center*
Starter: Kelvin Cato
Backup: Tony Battie
In case In case of Injury or Emergency: Andrew DeClercq


I really don't think it's a problem because we have great depth, and several versatile players capable of playing several positions. People forget that Mobley was the point guard in Houston until they traded for Steve Francis. I wouldn't want to use him there a lot, but he's capable of handling those duties for a few minutes if necessary. We have plenty of guys who can play small forward even if Hill goes down, and Turkoglu is capable of playing a few positions to keep him on the court as much as possible if Hill is healthy. I think Turk's going to enter the season as the starter in hopes of keeping Hill healthy. I actually hope we start Hedo, because statistically he's always been a much better player when he starts rather than when he comes off the bench.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

hopefully they resign deshawn, although with the way that bogans was playing this summer, i'm sure he could step in and do what deshawn did last season. and deshawn at the 3? I can't really see him playing there, so signing him just for insurance on grant hill isn't really logical. sign him because we're thin at the 2. after cuttino who do you have?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

awww..garrity doesn't have a spot on our backup roster...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Personally, if Hill is healthy, I think I would put Bogans ahead of Stevenson at the backup SG spot. He's shown more promise than Stevenson so far, and I believe he's really a SG anway. We had him starting at SF because of Hill. If Stevenson is the backup SG, that would make Bogans 3rd string.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Chad Ford's chat ...


> Shawn Lowery (Miami, FL): Chad, please give us the latest on where free agents are going. In Insider you mentioned a few, but what's the latest on Chris Mihm, Eric Williams, Marcus Fizer, Rodney White, and <b>DeShawn Stevenson</b>?
> 
> Chad Ford: Williams is getting the most buzz out of the guys you mentioned. There's a half dozen teams trying to work out some sort of sign-and-trade with the Cavs. The Warriors, Celtics and Heat are among the teams trying to get him. White claims he's narrowed his list to the Knicks and Kings, though the Nuggets may want him back. The Celtics made an offer to Mihm. Fizer and <b>Stevenson have been virtually silent.</b>


Basically, a news report saying there's no news to report.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Chad Ford's chat ...
> 
> Basically, a news report saying there's no news to report.


He is a restricted free agent and he hasnt done enough to this point to deserve a big offer from anyone, so other teans probably figure Orlando will just match anything that is not outrageous.

Someone else said something about DShawn not playing SF, but he did play some mins there. He can play backup mins at any of the positions of PG, SG, or SF. Even though Bogans is stronger, Bogans played a lot of mins at SF and Bogans isnt really any taller than DShawn.


----------



## Wondah_Woman (Oct 18, 2003)

i'm not saying that he won't get any minutes there at all, johnny might do some different things with the line up and he may play there, but overall, he's needed to add depth at the 2.


----------

